
Show HN: ESENT Serialize, a .NET Persistence and Query Layer for ESENT NoSQL DB - Const-me
https://github.com/Const-me/EsentSerialize
======
Const-me
Got some spare time, ported my old open source project to UWP platform. Used
the library in several commercial projects, works OK.

MS-provided ESENT API is too low-level, and its documentation is too low-level
as well, making the DB engine relatively hard to use.

Hopefully, I was able to fix that.

As a starting point, here’s a quick start demo project:
[https://github.com/Const-
me/EsentSerialize/tree/master/Demos...](https://github.com/Const-
me/EsentSerialize/tree/master/Demos/QuickStart)

~~~
maxpert
Thank God you ported it UWP. I always had question "why would Microsoft
release a application platform without DB support?". Until I learned there a
thing call Jet and then there is something called ManagedESENT with API
complicated as hell! ObjectDB recently did a UWP release too and made life
somewhat easier. I one can write a simple Key/Value store on top of ESENT.

~~~
Const-me
There’re two key-value examples you can look at.

Quick start demo essentially implements simple int->string dictionary (plus a
full text index for that values).

DictionaryDemo is slightly more complex, it implements string->ValueType
dictionary, where values are stored in binary XML format using data contract
serializer.

